# New Books Coming Out in One Month



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, finally, we have completed that last two books we were working on over vacations.

History of the Westminster Assembly of Divines
by Dr. William M. Hetherington







http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/HistoryWestminster.htm

and

The Spots of the Godly and of the Wicked
by Jeremiah Burroughs







http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/BurroughsSpots.htm

They are going through one final proof and should be ready in July.

Hetherington is excellent. Burroughs' "Spots" is eminently practical. 

They are both exciting works. (Tell your friends!)

Its funny though. When I prompt you all to "tell your friends" its like telling them to go get a sledge hammer and beat themselves with it spiritually. Burroughs book is so convicting that "telling your friends" may not be such a "friend-making" action once they read the book! They'll be so convicted (if they are paying attention) they'll either love you (for putting them in touch with literature that heightens thier walk with Christ) or hate you for recommending it (because they ARE going to be convicted).

I recommend it, though it is deeply convicting. Burroughs was a master preacher of the highest order.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you for your labors for the cause of Christ, Matt.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2006)

Amen!

The more we have that is helpful biblical exposition, the closer to Christ we may be able to become.


----------



## MW (Jun 27, 2006)

Both works should never be permitted to fall off the market again. Please keep up the good work!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks brother!

Burroughs is so good I can't imagine why some of his works are still out of print. SDG has done a great service to getting some of them out there, but as many as are publish, there are still works to be done!

And Yes, Hetherington is most excellent.

I hope the Lord uses them for the good of the church.


----------

